# Any Martial Arts Aided With A Shorter Body?



## McDooginz (Jul 30, 2015)

I tried Karate for like 3 months back when I was a kid. Then I found skateboarding and have been doing that the last ten years, but my parks ramps were made of wood and have rotted out and all the park guys kinda dispersed so now I need a knew hobby.

I know that smaller people can and do compete in martial arts but I'm not looking to compete. I'm just looking for something that is helped by, rather then hurt by my small size. Generally speaking bigger people make better fighters because they are stronger and I'm not looking to get super buff or anything but to drop weight and gain muscle mass by weight lifting.

I'm looking for something that emphasizes dodging, getting in fast, striking vital points like the throat and groin and getting away fast as opposed to pure blocking. If I were to block however, I see myself using that momentum to get and hit the neck groin kidney, maybe knee the gut. That being said I would also be looking to use this in self defense but am not planning on it.

I stand 5'5" 1/2 and weigh 165 with my goal weight being around 140-145 with muscle. If I can convert all the fat to muscle and stay at 165 that would be great but would probably take several years, so it's more likely I'll thin out and then gain the muscle.

I must say Wing Chun looks appealing.

I don't like the idea of grappling, but I'll probably have to get over it if I'm to take normal sized people to the ground via wrist or elbow locks. I would also like to be able to eventually handle multiple opponents. I know this would take years of practice.

I guess what I'm ultimately looking for is something LIKE Aikido but also with more offensive strikes that utilizes the power of being beside your opponents range rather than in front of it. Something with as little finesse as possible, low, not high kicks.






Something like 0:16-0:19 above specifically.^
Not sure about Hapkido since it seems to have it's fair share of high kicks. 

So, any suggestions?

For fun I took a quiz and it said JKD.

P.S. To the mods, I made my first account with an incorrect password on accident so if you can erase or ban my first username McDoogins with an s, that would probably be good, thank you.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Bigger people don't always make better fighters.  I weigh 200 pounds and people are always telling me that they would hate to get hit with one of my punches.  While that may be true. I remind them that the downside to 200 pounds is that I have to carry it.  

If you don't like grappling then take something like Kung Fu.   Your statement "I'm looking for something that emphasizes dodging, getting in fast, striking vital points like the throat and groin and getting away fast as opposed to pure blocking" is a good description of Jow Ga Kung Fu.  I'm sure other styles of Traditional Kung Fu do the same.  Traditional Kung Fu fighting styles don't do a lot of high kicks mainly because they have many attacks that are focused on destroying the groin.


----------



## marques (Aug 4, 2015)

Check ninjutsu, jujutsu, hapkido...

A lot of MA have "something like 0:16-0:19 above specifically". Sometimes mixed with "high kicks" or other things you probably don't like... I think you will be forced to accept something you don't like very much. If you don't like high kicks, for example, think that it is just for balance or coordination (always useful). Or for fun, They're fun to train.


----------



## McDooginz (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## bionicman2k (Aug 31, 2015)

Sound like Krav Maga be something in interests!


----------



## Kenpoguy123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Martial arts is for anyone. If it was all about strength no women would do it as they're never as strong as men. Sometimes smaller people can be better at martial arts than strong people. Strong people can rely on their muscle to move people. But smaller have to use correct technique


----------



## Buka (Oct 25, 2015)

It has been my experience that the most difficult fighter to go against in either striking or grappling is a shorter, stocky fighter.  (in shape, of course.)

In striking, there's little to hit if they use a good stance with a good covering guard and chin down. It can give you fits. When I grapple with a guy like that of equal experience to me - if he has a good base he usually kills me. Damn.
Give me a bigger guy every time.

Best of luck in whatever you train, bro.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 25, 2015)

Do a martial art that will allow you to accomodate for your body type. So ask your potential instructor how you can be successful as a shorter fighter.

Then go do mma.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 28, 2015)

JowGaWolf said:


> Bigger people don't always make better fighters.  I weigh 200 pounds and people are always telling me that they would hate to get hit with one of my punches.  While that may be true. I remind them that the downside to 200 pounds is that I have to carry it.
> 
> If you don't like grappling then take something like Kung Fu.   Your statement *"I'm looking for something that emphasizes dodging, getting in fast, striking vital points like the throat and groin and getting away fast as opposed to pure blocking"* is a good description of Jow Ga Kung Fu.  I'm sure other styles of Traditional Kung Fu do the same.  Traditional Kung Fu fighting styles don't do a lot of high kicks mainly because they have many attacks that are focused on destroying the groin.


 
Actually, I would think that describes a successful student in any martial art, although I think dodging without blocking needs to be done with care.  I suspect that most martial arts teach high kicks more for confidence that actual application, although I did a Korean man continually score points at some West Asian games about 1886/7, using what my GM used to call a heel down kick, and some call an axe kick.  I always thought of it as a low percentage kick until I saw the clavicle successfully attacked time and again.

Even so, in the Hapkido I studied, we learned some high kicks and were expected to do them proficiently, but normally stayed with waist and below kicks; quicker to apply and easier to apply with damage to the opponent.  If you don't recall it, read Buka's post above again.  In my experience, shorter people tend to be faster.  Speed counts for a lot.  Pick an art that you like, find a good school, and then study, study, study ...

Also read Bill Mattocks' post Martial Arts Misconceptions | MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community for some good insights on different MA.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 28, 2015)

oftheherd1 said:


> I think dodging without blocking needs to be done with care.


 I agree 100%



oftheherd1 said:


> Pick an art that you like, find a good school, and then study, study, study


 Definitely.


----------



## OpenPalm12 (Oct 29, 2015)

For a short bodied person. I would suggest Jiu Jitsu or other arts that is focused on getting under your attacker and getting them to the ground.


----------



## Finlay (Jan 8, 2016)

If you are a little shorter then the grappling arts maybe for you. Getting in close and being able to flip someone is something that worries taller people.

From what you said also about getting in a striking vital spots and getting out the maybe you should check out Krav. It doesn't have the same culture as a lot of TMA but depends what you are looking for


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 22, 2016)

From my experience, as far as karate goes. Okinawan styles, like Shorin ryu are better for smaller physiques.  The Okinawan people are fairly small in stature. Close in fighting techniques.  All martial arts can be beneficial. Some just seem to be better suited for certain body types. All can be adapted to your body type.


----------

